# maxillary sinus fracture - dx code for maxillary sinus fracture



## ggparker14 (Apr 15, 2013)

Can anyone please help me with a dx code for maxillary sinus fracture?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## sachin.karajgi (Apr 16, 2013)

801.00


----------



## ggparker14 (Apr 16, 2013)

*maxillary sinus fracture*

Thank you.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 17, 2013)

Actually these apply to 801.00 
Closed fracture of base of skull
Closed fracture of base of skull without intracranial injury
Complex fracture of temporal bone
Cribriform plate fracture
Fracture of anterior fossa
Fracture of base of skull
Fracture of basilar portion of occipital bone
Fracture of clivus of occipital bone
Fracture of ethmoid bone
Fracture of ethmoid sinus
Fracture of frontal sinus
Fracture of frontonasoethmoidal complex with increased intercanthal distance
Fracture of middle fossa
Fracture of occipital bone
Fracture of occipital condyle
Fracture of orbital plate of ethmoid bone
Fracture of orbital roof
Fracture of posterior fossa
Fracture of sphenoid bone
Fracture of temporal bone
Longitudinal fracture of temporal bone
Petrous bone fracture
Sphenoid sinus fracture
Transverse fracture of temporal bone

I would code it as 829.0 unspecified and add a comment on line 19a


----------

